
Ask HN: Best way to receive payment? No bank account or PayPal - grover_hartmann
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m from Brazil, I don&#x27;t have a bank account with SWIFT access nor PayPal, I&#x27;ve been trying to explore different options for getting paid by international clients and I haven&#x27;t found any.<p>Every time I mention Bitcoin to clients they just laugh and don&#x27;t take me seriously, Bitwage looks interesting but I haven&#x27;t tried it yet, it also sounds a bit risky.<p>Any suggestions please?
======
orionblastar
Here are some Paypal alternatives: [http://lifehacker.com/5821634/why-you-
should-ditch-paypal-an...](http://lifehacker.com/5821634/why-you-should-ditch-
paypal-and-use-these-other-services-to-send-people-money)

I don't know if they let you receive payments without a bank account or credit
card.

In the USA the Patriot Act requires bank account verification for online
payments to prevent terrorists from using services. Since Paypal and other
companies are in the USA they have to follow US law. Even if you are in
Brazil.

You might have to have someone write you a check and use that to create a bank
account for use with Paypal.

Even if they pay to a Bitcoin address, how can you withdraw money without
using a bank account?

~~~
ApplaudPumice
Everything outside of USA is called a terrorist.

------
JonCheBitwage
Hi Grover,

Jonathan Chester from Bitwage here. We can definitely help you receive your
wages in Brazil. We specialize in helping international freelancers invoice
their companies without necessarily requiring the company to sign up. We
already have freelancers/contractors receiving payments as well as employers
sending payments over.

We currently help freelancers, contractors and workers receive wages from
large companies such as Facebook, Google and even the U.S. Navy. We have
received investment from top quality investors, such as Tim Draper through
Draper Associates, and Orange Silicon Valley through Orange Fab. We also have
insurance and have been vetted by top rated cyber liability insurance experts
in order to obtain this insurance.

You can find media on us by searching us online or checking out these
resources:

[http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-payroll-startup-
raises-760k-...](http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-payroll-startup-
raises-760k-new-funding/)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathanchester/2015/12/03/start...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathanchester/2015/12/03/starting-
bitwage-an-international-payroll-company-that-uses-bitcoin/#191de7cd16d0)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitwage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitwage)

If you are interested and would like to learn more, please email me at
Jonathan@bitwage.com

Best,

Jonathan

------
davismwfl
Non-judgemental question here, but why don't you have a standard bank account
in Brazil that is internationally recognized? e.g. local banks in most
countries still participate in SWIFT for wire transfers etc. From a quick look
at SWIFT codes, there are a lot of banks in Brazil that participate
internationally and have a SWIFT code. That all said, I know in the U.S. there
are plenty of people that have a hard time getting a bank account for various
reasons, and it can be really hard for them to participate in business
transactions where they are not physically present.

I would say the easiest way is if you had an account people could wire money
to (even if you immediately withdrew it), it is simple, predictable and easy
enough to do. Outside of that, getting paid by U.S. companies will likely be
difficult and may prevent you from getting any significant work from here.
U.S. companies have to comply with lots of reasonable and valid laws along
with some horribly stupid ones too, but for us to keep our companies/accounts
in good standing most comply. I would also think that most U.S. companies
would not take you very seriously even as a freelancer if you don't have some
sort of a bank account, regardless of whether anyone feels it is fair or not
that is likely the reality. Bitcoin is good and all, but from what I have seen
it is still fairly fringe for outgoing payment transactions at most companies.

I am not judging but just thinking of the realities if you are trying to do
business in the U.S. And from having personally done a little business in
Europe it is basically very similar in the overall structure & hoops you have
to go through as a non-citizen to get paid, although there are some
differences of course. Not that the U.S. and Europe are the only markets to
find clients, but I am assuming you are trying to target businesses from both.

------
wprapido
check out payoneer prepaid debit cards. they are widely used by freelancers in
south america, asia, eastern europe and the US clients are fine with them,
given you get a virtual US bank account. verification is simple. all it takes
is a scanned copy of your passport or ID. payoneer could be also used to
verify a paypal account

------
emersonrsantos
Have you tried Western Union?

------
zerr
Skrill (Moneybookers) ?

